# probleme de web cam isight sur macbook



## maga439 (24 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour a vous

Alors ca y est me voici avec le fameux mac book sous le bras depuis quelques heures... Apres avoir longuement hesité entre pc et mac... Et puis j'ai tellement lu qu il y avait si peu de probleme avec mac...
Enfin me voilà avec mon tout nouveau tout beau porta et horreur je m aperçois que la web cam intgrée ne marche pas, le petit clignotant vert est pourtant bien présent... Mais pas d images, ni sur imovie, ni sur skype...
Alors je cherche a changer les parametres de la web cam, ou la reconfigurer, mais je ne trouve rien en ce qui concerne la web cam!!!
Alors je sais, les ordis et moi ca fait deux, donc si vous pouviez aider une novice ca serait vraiment sympa !
je ne comprends tout simplement pas pourquoi elle ne fonctionne pas...


----------



## divoli (24 Janvier 2008)

Lance Photo Booth, pour voir...


----------



## maga439 (24 Janvier 2008)

je l'ai lancé!! et y a rien qui marche (alors que le voyant vert est allumé!!)
c'est à ni rien comprendre...


----------



## divoli (24 Janvier 2008)

Ton problème peut aussi bien être logiciel que matériel.

Déjà, redémarre l'ordinateur, puis regarde si le problème est toujours là.

Si oui, il faut contrôler que l'iSight est bien repérée par le système; suis l'arborescence suivante:

Macintosh HD / Applications / Utilitaires / Informations Système.

---> Une interface apparait. Dans la colonne à gauche, déroule "Matériel" puis clique sur "USB". Puis dans la zone à droite, déroule "Bus USB à grande vitesse", puis clique sur "iSight et regarde ce qui est marqué.


----------



## maga439 (24 Janvier 2008)

merci!!
ca y est ca marche !!

Bonne journée... Moi je vais me coucher...ici il est 2h du mat...


----------



## divoli (24 Janvier 2008)

Tu as fait quoi ? Tu as juste redémarré ?

Bonne nuit.


----------



## eddy st trop (8 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous, mon problème est le même. Mon macbook fonctionnait parfaitement en ce qui concerne l'isight, mais maintenant, lorsque j'allume mon ordinateur le voyant vert s'allume automatiquement, mais rien ne s'affiche dans photobooth. Merci de me donner une solution rapide d'ici demain. ( le réallumage et la vérification de l'utilitaire n'ont rien donnés)


----------



## Dadaz (8 Février 2008)

Ah, ben ça va, on a un délai, on peut répondre d'ici demain.


----------



## hotblood (9 Février 2008)

Essaie d'enlever la batterie (avec le mac éteint ). tu appuies 5 sec sur le bouton on/off et tu remets la batterie. Ca devrait marcher. Je ne que peux te conseiller d'essayer d'abord ce qu'a conseillé divoli plus haut.


----------



## dijoux (2 Mars 2008)

bonjour a vous ,

 jsui tout nouveau ici , voila j'ai eut des soucie avec isight ,lumiere verte allumé

constament , photobouth qui affiche un fond noir , je connais ...

le truc que jai fais , ses d'éteindre le mac , " éteindre" et non redéramé, puis , re alumé votre

mac . pour moi sa a marcher direct , jspr que pour vous sa marchera . salut a tous ..........

 clic ....


----------



## ysf2307 (22 Juillet 2008)

boujour a tous,
j'ai un macbook, et j'ai un problème avec l'isight intégré, elle n'est pas detecté par le système. 
avant d'installer Léopard, je travaillait sous Tiger, et elle fonctionnait parfaitement, Lors de ma mise a jour du système, j'ai gagné de nombreuse application,mais perdu mon isight.
Donc si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider, je lui serais reconnaissant. merci d'avance.
 ( en faite g essayer toutes les méthodes citer au paravant, mais aucune n'est efficace;...) 

A trés bientot j'espère.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (22 Juillet 2008)

Tu as fait toutes les mises à jour que le système propose?
Tu as également tenté les manoeuvres énoncées plus haut?


----------



## ysf2307 (23 Juillet 2008)

oui g tt essayé, le redemarage bien sur, puis ossi la réinitialisation du SMC, donc s'il y a une autre solution, merci de m'informer.


----------



## ysf2307 (23 Juillet 2008)

bon voila un pti PDF que j'ai trouvé en passant, http://www.powerbookmedic.com/Manuals/13-inch-macbook-manual.pdf, j'espère que sa poura aider quelqu'un en cas de besoin. A+


----------

